# Sonics offered Allen to Celtics?



## Causeway (May 18, 2005)

KJR-AM radio reported that the Sonics offered Allen to the Boston Celtics for the fifth pick and Theo Ratliff.

EDIT: Post 3000.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

He's too expensive, but at least the Celtics are considering quality offers.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Ray Allen and Allan Ray on the same team...that's a sure sign of the apocalypse.


----------



## BostonBasketball (Jan 10, 2005)

Can you imagine how much having Allen and Pierce on the same team would open things up for Al? I don't see why you don't do this. Yes he's expensive, but any quality veteran player will be.


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan (Mar 10, 2005)

if the reason they turned it down was because they really wanted KG then i understand that...but i dont see otherwise why we dont do this trade...id be much more happy if it was wally goin with the 5, but rondo allen pierce gomes jefferson would be fun to watch...there will be no defense played, but they would be winning again


congrats on post 3000 :cheers:


----------



## G-Force (Jan 4, 2005)

I have no interest in trading away Ray Allen at this time. And I have even less interest in acquiring Wally as part of a potential trade.


----------



## narrator (Feb 11, 2006)

G-Force said:


> I have no interest in trading away Ray Allen at this time. And I have even less interest in acquiring Wally as part of a potential trade.


Sam Presti? Is that you? Is this me? Well, you just hold on there, pil-grim.


----------



## agoo (Jun 1, 2003)

BostonBasketball said:


> Can you imagine how much having Allen and Pierce on the same team would open things up for Al? I don't see why you don't do this. Yes he's expensive, but any quality veteran player will be.


It would open it up when Jefferson learns to pass out of the post.

Until then, guys can just collapse on him.


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

this is such bull****


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

if this is true the Celtics are seriously ****in up. KG dont wanna play for yall


----------



## ZWW (Jan 17, 2004)

Wow with all these Celtics rumors.

I don't like this fit much at all even if Wally has been offered in the trade.


----------



## Ainge for 3 (May 23, 2007)

#5, Delonte and Wally for Robert Swift and Ray Allen is the reported rumor.


----------



## LamarButler (Apr 16, 2005)

Good deal for the Celtics.

To all of the people who say Pierce and Allen both need the ball and wouldn't work, Ray Allen is the best shooter in the league. You guys act like he's Wade or something. I think he'd be perfectly fine shooting wide open shots that Jefferson and Pierce would give him.


----------



## agoo (Jun 1, 2003)

Pierce and Allen could work offensively. Pierce would be number one, but he has no problem at all passing to the open guy. However, Jefferson can't pass.


----------



## Dirty Dirk41 (Nov 5, 2003)

We would be upgraded def!!1 but by knows means they would win a title.....take YI!! Let Rondo Big Al, Gerald, an Yi GROW wit pierce an tony allen an wally This team can DO SOMETHING


----------



## Causeway (May 18, 2005)

Pierce at the 3 and Allen at the 2 is not a good thing? Sounds very nice to me. People are tired of youth...want to win now...want Pierce to stay...here you go. An allstar with maybe the sweetest shot in the NBA. And we hold onto Al. And Wally who got bashed since the day he arrive would be gone. What's to complain about?


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan (Mar 10, 2005)

Causeway said:


> Pierce at the 3 and Allen at the 2 is not a good thing? Sounds very nice to me. People are tired of youth...want to win now...want Pierce to stay...here you go. An allstar with maybe the sweetest shot in the NBA. And we hold onto Al. And Wally who got bashed since the day he arrive would be gone. What's to complain about?




AGREED!!!!!


----------



## banner17 (Jun 28, 2003)

Causeway said:


> Pierce at the 3 and Allen at the 2 is not a good thing? Sounds very nice to me. People are tired of youth...want to win now...want Pierce to stay...here you go. An allstar with maybe the sweetest shot in the NBA. And we hold onto Al. And Wally who got bashed since the day he arrive would be gone. What's to complain about?



exactly

it won't net us a title nor would anyone available at number 5. It's highly possible Boston will now have the highest scoring threesome in the league. Nevermind the fact that Gerald has shown an ability to shoot the three ball. Who better to learn from and improve that skill than Allen?


----------



## Dirty Dirk41 (Nov 5, 2003)

Lets Trade BIG AL, Theo an Next yrs first rounder to Minny for GARNETT

-C-Swift
PF-Garnett
SF-Pierce
SG-Ray Allen
PG-Rondo


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan (Mar 10, 2005)

we did not get swift in the deal (thank God)...and al, theo and the pick dont come anywhere close to matching the salary needed for garnett


----------



## Ainge for 3 (May 23, 2007)

It's #35, the Sonics 2nd rounder instead.


----------



## LamarButler (Apr 16, 2005)

All I have to say is, Ray Allen > anybody the Celtics could have got with the #5. He's immediate veteran help for Pierce and that is a crazy *** wing combo (which will work, Allen is completely capable of moving without the ball) plus Al Jefferson who is emerging into a fine player. A few tweaks with the roster and you have a team that will go deep in the playoffs, especially in the East.


----------



## banner17 (Jun 28, 2003)

Ainge for 3 said:


> It's #35, the Sonics 2nd rounder instead.


hopefully Ainge can pull a player of Gomes' quality with one of the two second rounders


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan (Mar 10, 2005)

Ainge for 3 said:


> It's #35, the Sonics 2nd rounder instead.




we got this in the trade??


----------



## Causeway (May 18, 2005)

I think there will be another Boston trade before the season starts.


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan (Mar 10, 2005)

Causeway said:


> I think there will be another Boston trade before the season starts.




yup...involving theo


----------



## BleedGreen (Jun 24, 2002)

Causeway said:


> I think there will be another Boston trade before the season starts.


Yeah I think DA will make another move to add to this team. We still have Theo's contract and couple early 2nd round picks to trade. If nothing is done by before the season starts I can see a deadline deal being done during the season.


----------



## Causeway (May 18, 2005)

You and I are agreeing left and right tonight AW...what's going on here??


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan (Mar 10, 2005)

i know this is insane!!! hell hath frozen over!!


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

No you guys are just making sense.


----------



## G-Force (Jan 4, 2005)

I heard that the Sonics get a future 2nd round pick from Boston in this deal.


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

#1AntoineWalkerFan said:


> yup...involving theo


And maybe Gerald... it's going to be a job to develop him with Pierce, Ray Allen, and Tony Allen already in the mix at the 2 and 3.

Marcus Camby, Joel Przybilla, Eric Snow, Andre Miller, Speedy Claxton, and Dan Gadzuric are all out there and I think they are all very gettable. Pick a PG and C out of that group (obviously Camby is the only guy we might trade Gerald for) and we're in pretty good shape next year.


----------

